# Project Outlaw



## NocturneKittie (Sep 3, 2015)

I will be doing a permanent dedicated SFF PC build for LAN events. During my last trip to QuakeCon I had a bad experience when it comes to traveling with a mid tower while attempting to travel via Amtrak, it seems that no electronic items can be checked in :huh: . But can be used as carry on if size permits, hence this build log. My next two LAN events will require travel (one in Indiana and the second PDXLAN at Oregon). Even though I may drive to both there's the possibility that I may choose to fly and take my build as a carry on when I do.

Since I am a US Army Vet and decided to start getting involved with Operation Supply Drop I chose to do a military themed build. The case I will be using is Fractal Design's Node 304 in black, but will paint an OD Green. I intent to cut in a window on top panel, replace front panel and its I/O, add case feet and a carrying handle. I'll edit and add custom parts from MNPCTECH with links below. Thanks to Bill Owen for sponsoring me with parts for this mod (see links and pictures below).

I will post updates as build progresses. In the meantime it's time to break case down.

*Specs:*

Fractal Design Node 304 Mini-ITX PC case, black[/*]
MSI Z97I AC Mini-ITX LGA 1150 Motherboard[/*]
Intel i5 4690k CPU[/*]
8GB 9 2 x 4GB) Kingston Hyper Beast DDR3 2400MHz RAM[/*]
Two 500GB ea. Samsung 850 EVO SSDs[/*]
Sapphire Radeon R9 285 ITX 2GB GPU (temporary)[/*]
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 GS Fully Modular PSU (getting next month)[/*]
Four Noctua NF-B9 redux 1600, SSO Bearing Fan 92mm (getting next month)[/*]
One Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM, SSO Bearing Fan 140mm (getting next month)[/*]
Cooler Master Hyper D92, CPU cooler (getting net month)[/*]
Note will either use two 92mm 0r two 80mm case fans for custom front panel, will know more as I start mod.

































Removed rubber "case feet" and discovered screws underneath. Seems like there's a bottom plastic like tray that can be removed as well.






I chose to remove this bottom "tray" for better installation of custom case feet.






This is the bottom plastic like tray removed.






Removed two front 92mm case fans, will cut out these fan mounts for custom front panel and replace with another 92mm or 80mm fans.






Removed built in fan speed controller since I will not use.






Removed PSU bracket and top bar which supports the three hard drive trays which I will not use either.






Removed the left side GPU filter.







Removed the right side PSU filter.






Everything has been broken down and removed, will take measurements and prepare to start cutting and drilling before painting.






PSU bracket and internal PSU cable in one easy to find place/bag.







*Mnpctech PC & Case Mod Product Links:*

Lamptron Bulgin Mounting Plate, 22mm by 22mm, Black by Mnpctech, http://mnpctech.com/bulgin-modmytoy...bulgin-mounting-plate-22mm-by-22mm-black.html











Mnpctech Red & Green Vandal Resistant PC Power Switch, 22mm, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...dal-resistant-pc-power-switch-22mm-clone.html











Mnpctech Mini ITX Custom Machined Aluminum PC Case Feet, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-stereo-desktop-case-feet/mini-itx-pc-case-feet.html






Gaming or LAN PC Carry Handles are made from solid 3/8" diameter Stainless Steel, http://mnpctech.com/pc-case-lan-party-gaming-carry-top-server-tower-handles/pc-bar-handles.html


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2015)

Why not Skylake?


----------



## NocturneKittie (Sep 3, 2015)

Do not like the current motherboards in Mini-ITX form factor for Skylake. I may however do a M-ATX with Skylake as my personal build. Just not for (gaming only) LAN. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## NocturneKittie (Sep 8, 2015)

Small update: I have started the process towards a custom front panel mod. I have cut out the front brackets that help the included 92 mm intake fans. May replace with either two 80 mm fans or one 120 mm fan. More to come soon.


----------



## NocturneKittie (Nov 23, 2015)

Phew, it has been very hectic lately and drove from Fort Smith, AR to Portalnd, OR for PDXLAN :huh: Here are some updates (finally)!

Measuring for custom power and reset switches plate






Measuring for handles











Paint and added a custom top fan mount for intake






Added rubber channel







Gotta show that Munky Army pride






Placing manufacturer filters/mesh grills back






Added custom front window






Added Operation Supply Drop Patch






ATEAMGC Love






Added COD Endowment Dog Tags to keep a military and gaming theme going. Also placed US Army decal on front window panel. Hooah!







Final look and internal hardware


















Please see parts list at the following link: https://pcpartpicker.com/user/NocturneKittie/saved/Tmv7YJ

Updated look during second use (LAN event). Changed case feet and handles for PDXLAN. These are from MNPCTECH as well


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not to say people are stupid and that they don't know it's a pc case, but if you try to take the case on a plane with a sticker of a bomb I don't think you will be flying. Nice build BTW


----------

